# celexa withdrawal



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

I hate to talk bad about meds, since everyone is different, but I just wanted to let you guys know what is happening since I have been off Celexa. I was on only 10mg for six weeks. Since I stopped taking it as my doc suggested, I have been having absolutly terrible nightmares, and increased anxiety. I have also had very bad nausea and vomiting as well as headaches. I always feel like I am car sick or sea sick if you know the feeling. It has been like this for the passed few days, and i hear it can take up to three weeks to get out of your system. I was ill with nausea and anxiety before, but now it is amplified about 10 times. Anyhow, if anyone has anything to say during this period that would be cool. I know meds effect everyone differently and a lot of people have good success with SSRI, i guess they just aren't for me!! Bummer.


----------

